# Bruins/NYR game tonight



## Extr (May 25, 2013)

Any hockey fans gonna tune into the game at 5:30 tonight to see the Bruins win?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 25, 2013)

Hell yeah.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 25, 2013)

I am. Here's hoping Tuukka doesn't blow it again this game. Bad enough it probably saved that douchebag Tortorella's job.

I can't decide what beer I want for the game tonight. Any suggestions?


----------



## Illegal Wonder (May 25, 2013)

Def taking Boston over NY


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 25, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> I am. Here's hoping Tuukka doesn't blow it again this game. Bad enough it probably saved that douchebag Tortorella's job.
> 
> I can't decide what beer I want for the game tonight. Any suggestions?


He tripped or whatever you want to call it. He's been pretty damn good for us I think. Sam Adams (any type), Harpoon, Vt Trail, Magic Hat, Smutty Nose, Shipyard, Maine Beer Co, Allagash, etc., etc.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (May 25, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> I am. Here's hoping Tuukka doesn't blow it again this game. Bad enough it probably saved that douchebag Tortorella's job.
> 
> I can't decide what beer I want for the game tonight. Any suggestions?


I'm not sure about your end, but Its gotten a little chilly here... So for the game tonight I'd suggest a nice Innis & gunN rum finish. Cool on the throat and a little warm in the belly.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 25, 2013)

The Rangers will need these now.


----------



## Extr (May 25, 2013)

OH YEAH! The boys brought it home!


----------



## Antonio223 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm not sure about your end, but Its gotten a little cold here... So for the experience this evening I'd recommend a awesome Innis & gunN rum complete. Awesome on the neck and a little heated in the tummy.


----------

